# WTB Skylab fusion ets controller. FOUND. Thanks to those that replied....except the scammers!



## Deanoss (Nov 9, 2020)

As above


----------



## Marlon88 (Sep 20, 2008)

I have got an hks kansai ets if it interests you. Taken off from my R33 GTR.


----------



## Deanoss (Nov 9, 2020)

*Ah, thanks mate but ive got one in the pipe. Thanks anyway*


----------

